# Crested Gecko vs Gargoyle Gecko



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi

This probably gets asked a lot but what are the main differences between the two. Both in terms of looks, care and temperament.

I've heard gargoyle geckos are a bit more tame and less jumpy and that they grow to be a bit bulkier but that's all I know. 

Would be great to hear from some of you who have kept both.

Thanks!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

from the 50 or so ive had ... it averages out at...

Cresties 
- jumpy
- skittish

Gargoyles
- they run rather than jump
- can be grumpy!


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> from the 50 or so ive had ... it averages out at...
> 
> Cresties
> - jumpy
> ...


When you say can be grumpy does that mean they bite? How to they differ in terms of care?

Also I know crested geckos can't regrow their tales but gargoyles can. How likely are crested geckos to drop their tale?


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

Haven't ever had a gargoyle, they are pretty though! I've got a baby crestie and he was jumpy to start with but he's calmed down. it's actually quite fun holding him now, I like to put my other hand out away from him so he can jump on it etc. I was concerned at him dropping his tail when I first got him because he seemed terrified of me, but he hasn't dropped it and they also coil their tail around your finger which I think is pretty cute.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm still debating about which I would rather get. Provided the care is the same I think I will just decide on the day.


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Gargoyles are far more prettier in my eyes, they have that dragon look you dont get with cresties. Plus everyone has cresties but maybe im biased :lol2:


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 12, 2012)

Everybody has cresties because they so cute!!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

rainbow.ben said:


> Gargoyles are far more prettier in my eyes, they have that dragon look you dont get with cresties. Plus everyone has cresties but maybe im biased :lol2:


Yeah that's what I like about them. Plus I love lizards with tales and if I got a crested gecko that lost it's tail I would still love it but it just wouldn't look as cool. 

This gargoyle gecko looks so cool!

Rexy the Gargoyle Gecko - YouTube

How are they to keep as pets though. Are they out in the open more? Do they need anything extra care wise that a crested doesn't?


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

Blinx56 said:


> How are they to keep as pets though. Are they out in the open more? Do they need anything extra care wise that a crested doesn't?


You can care for them the same way as for crested gecko. Mine bask more in open during the day and is much more chill out than all my crested geckos


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Blinx56 said:


> When you say can be grumpy does that mean they bite? How to they differ in terms of care?
> 
> Also I know crested geckos can't regrow their tales but gargoyles can. How likely are crested geckos to drop their tale?


mine have attempted to bite yes, i personally actually find them scary when they are older. Fully grown adults are MASSIVE.

my cresties, none have dropped. nor have my gargs. 

(one actually did, crestie, but it escaped, and got its leg trapped, and that caused it to drop it  )


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

I've got 4 creatives and although I have held them they don't like it, I am planning on getting a gargoyle next week but they are expwnsive!!!!


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah yeah I've heard from quite a few people they like to bask out in the open more. I do think they look a little evil (for lack of a better word) but that's just part of the appeal.

Although I'm getting the setup for christmas I probably won't get the gecko until after I finish my final year of university. The other half seems to think it will distract me


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone had experience keeping Gargoyle gecko's together? any advice?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

AgentGraves said:


> Anyone had experience keeping Gargoyle gecko's together? any advice?


Just for breeding, and i wouldnt do it personally. For one they are quite fiesty, two they each live food like evil monsters, they like tails, and they have big teeth!


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

freekygeeky said:


> Just for breeding, and i wouldnt do it personally. For one they are quite fiesty, two they each live food like evil monsters, they like tails, and they have big teeth!


Fair enough, i am hoping to get one next week as my cresties do not like to be handled too much if at all. 

seems everyone has 6-8 week Gargs at the moment


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I put a deposit down on a Gargoyle gecko today!! I am sorting out a viv and should be picking her up in about a week. I'm so excited!!


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Blinx56 said:


> Well I put a deposit down on a Gargoyle gecko today!! I am sorting out a viv and should be picking her up in about a week. I'm so excited!!


Got my Gargoyle on Friday  awesome little dude, about 8 weeks old


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

AgentGraves said:


> Got my Gargoyle on Friday  awesome little dude, about 8 weeks old


Mine is an 8 month old girl bought from wrigglies. A bit pricy £100! but to me she is worth it!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Blinx56 said:


> Mine is an 8 month old girl bought from wrigglies. A bit pricy £100! but to me she is worth it!


ive paid a hell of alot more than that, you pay more for nicer ones anyway!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Gargoyle Geckos are a bit edgier. They have a stronger look and are as easy to care for. Perhaps not as forthcoming but that might be down to the individual.


----------



## AgentGraves (Sep 12, 2012)

Blinx56 said:


> Mine is an 8 month old girl bought from wrigglies. A bit pricy £100! but to me she is worth it!


I paid £65  not sure why these are expensive as everyone seems to have them in their shops these days


----------



## babyjez (May 25, 2010)

My Garg is beautiful, she is an adult (bought as an adult) she is really chilled and has never bitten :flrt:


----------



## Samsloc (Jun 19, 2011)

My gargie has tried to bite and is much more lively, especially chasing after food! My crestie is less nervous but she is still a baby. They are both gorgeous so im glad i didnt have to choose between them!


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a photo of her. It doesn't really do her justice as it doesn't show the flecks of red in her colouring that can really flare up at night (or so I've been told )


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

My Garg.



















Couple of my Cresties.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Those geckos look gorgeous! Unfortunately I'm a bit funny and prefer my geckos with tails. It's part of the reason why I chose a gargoyle gecko so that if the tail was dropped it would grow back. Still your geckos do look amazing!

I'm still in the process of sorting out a vivarium but I will be along to pick up the gecko either this weekend or next weekend depending on whether or not I win this ebay auction.


----------



## Mrjuve (Sep 13, 2017)

Awesome Gargoyle Gecko


----------

